
Show HN: Klipse (pluggable client side evaluator) just hit 400 stars on GitHub - viebel
https://github.com/viebel/klipse
======
fiatjaf
How?

~~~
viebel
what do you mean by "how?"?

~~~
fiatjaf
How do you run all these languages in a browser?

~~~
viebel
Take a look at
[https://github.com/viebel/klipse](https://github.com/viebel/klipse) \-
everything is explained there

